# crochet applique manufacturers



## paige (Nov 15, 2010)

I am looking for a USA based crochet manufacturer with low minimums. I know about promotrim in NJ but wanted to see if there were other ones in the USA. I want flowers, and other objects crocheted to use as applique.


----------

